# B-TFO 2 radiateds by Zovickian



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 17, 2013)

I've recently had much correspondence with Dr. William H. Zovickian, and with his permission is the posting of his original published account of breeding Radiateds, as well as two more recent care sheets authored by him.

I have some sentimental attachment to the article as it was published in the ITTS journal, which followed the HISS journal article. But the HISS publication is the original, and so . . . 




The rest are thumbnail attachments here in this post.

The most recent up to date care sheets are in following posts, I have exceeded the TFO max file size for this individual post.


The newest care sheet authored by Dr. WH Zovickian. This is detail rich, with text and images.


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 17, 2013)

Great article and pictures, thanks for posting.

Maybe someday..


----------



## mikeh (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the article. I was just doing some readings on Radiatas as I am considering getting one, but wasn't sure if they do well indoors in smaller spaces. Glad the article went into details of indoor housing. From what I gather it appears the husbandry is simpler then I thought prior to reading.


----------



## AnnV (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: B-TFO 2 radiateds by Zovickian*



Benjamin said:


> Great article and pictures, thanks for posting.
> 
> Maybe someday..



Ditto!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 17, 2013)

These 3 were still young when I visited Bill a few years back.. Jan. '07 - when I got their these pics were taken.. and 4 hours later they hadn't moved any! They sure are pretty rocks!!!



 
















He told me a few months back that there is a matched pair in there and is { as I recall } incubating eggs from them - 
try to imagine the babies!!! -



 

Here's your chance Benjamin!!! 



These above were in a very simple set-up and fed nothing exotic.. in his finished basement!

Thanks for the articles.. I'll read them for sure...


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## shanu303 (Nov 18, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


>



WOW!!! these look like they aren't real....


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 18, 2013)

Those are Dr. Z's as well . The first two in the upper left are the ones Terry was showing in this same thread ....along with some other beauts , off spring and syblings. I own 2 of his gene lines with another from Ben who is also a top notch Radi Breeder. 
J~

PS:
( and there is another Radi care sheet from the Dr. a little more current than 1973~ ) You can write him and he will send it to you, his ads are all over kingsnake.


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 18, 2013)

Redfoot NERD said:


> These 3 were still young when I visited Bill a few years back.. Jan. '07 - when I got their these pics were taken.. and 4 hours later they hadn't moved any! They sure are pretty rocks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man sometimes I think I'm just in the wrong timezone... Knoxville, Chattanooga, Atlanta right there. Then somebody to "gift" me one.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 7, 2013)

Will said:


> I've recently had much correspondence with Dr. William H. Zovickian, and with his permission is the posting of his original published account of breeding Radiateds, as well as two more recent care sheets authored by him.
> 
> I have some sentimental attachment to the article as it was published in the ITTS journal, which followed the HISS journal article. But the HISS publication is the original, and so . . .
> 
> ...





Thank you for the posting. It is great information. If one day..........


----------



## Spectrum Reptiles (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2013)

I missed this thread the first time around. Fascinating story! These pictures and words tell one heck of a story. I found the current care sheet and its pics very informative and interesting. Daily soaks for the first 4 years? Very interesting. Lots of very interesting stuff. The diet he feeds, the supplements, the UV/lighting combo... I think some people would consider his methods "un-natural", but WOW, look at the results. I think this thread is a good way to open some minds. Including mine.

Thank you for posting these Will, and thanks to Bill for allowing us to view his work and learn of his methods.


----------

